
Lets Talk About Something Diabolical: A PyPy Intro (David Beazley PyCon keynote) - ctkrohn
http://pyvideo.org/video/659/keynote-david-beazley
======
ericflo
I didn't get a chance to see this at PyCon, but wow, this video really helped
me understand some of the fundamentals of PyPy. (For example, I had no idea it
didn't have a parser, and instead only acts on the intermediate representation
of Python bytecode.)

Also, David Beazley has a great way of making difficult concepts approachable.

------
pan69
I do nothing with Python and I couldn't care less about Python, but... I
really enjoyed this video. Great talk!

------
binarycrusader
This keynote was by far the highlight of PyCon for me. I hope to hear David
speak again soon.

------
novalis
That was great. PyPy looks like a great bytecode equivalent to what is
happening with other languages and he does highlight this "disconnect" that is
raised by new approaches that produce amazing results. He even got a async
node joke in there, cracked me up.

------
Ingaz
Can somebody explain the end of lecture?

Why Ruby and PyPy looks similar in this benchmark?

~~~
ctkrohn
Yeah, he skipped over what might have been the most interesting part of the
talk! I have a very cursory understanding of how the GIL works, so it would be
nice to understand what's going on here.

~~~
Lozzer
He referenced a previous talk about the GIL:

[http://blip.tv/rupy-strongly-dynamic-conference/david-
beazly...](http://blip.tv/rupy-strongly-dynamic-conference/david-beazly-in-
search-of-the-perfect-global-interpreter-lock-5727606)

------
stefantalpalaru
The RPython translation to C sounds a lot like what cython is already doing
with a subset of Python. Are the PyPy guys reinventing the wheel here?

~~~
fijal
Cython is both differently defined and serves a different purpose. First of
all, RPython is _runnable_ , Cython is not. RPython has type inference, but
more importantly, because it works from live objects, it has Python as a
metaprogramming language. It's also much easier to extend than Cython.

Purpose wise cython is for optimizing pieces of code, rpython is for writing
interpreters. RPython is quite faster than Cython, but it's also much more
restricted, making it a bit unusable for the purpose of "just" speeding up
pieces of code (you _can't_ have PyObject equivalents).

